# INVADER airshow



## sunny91 (Jan 17, 2008)

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Jan 17, 2008)

Another good one, Sunny....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice video, looks like the Invader I saw at Leuchars in 2005 (announcer sounds similar as is the weather so it may actually be that show). Here is a pic...


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 17, 2008)

One of my all-time favorites...
I'd love to bust-up a train or throttle a supply barge on a low level run.

I guess they gave up on the aerial 75mm by the time the A-26 came on line? I never heard of an attempt to mount cannons..

.


----------

